# Help :(



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

There are so many Tubes to choose from on the internet







I cant choose. My homemade slingshot bands all started to wear down right were there were attached to the rings. So ive decided to buy a much thicker tube than dankung 1745, But which one







I used 8 strand 1745 which tubes could I buy for roughly the same power? Also How do you burn in symbols or pictures into wood?







thanks


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

From dankung.com:


> 2-strand 2050 band has similar power as the 4-strand 1745 band.
> 4-strand 2050 band has similar power as the 8-strand 2040 band.





> Why use the small rubber tubing to make a slingshot?
> Because we have tested and found that the small rubber tubing can be stretched longer and creates greater initial velocity than the rough rubber tubing, so the multiple-strand small rubber tubings as showed below can be stretched to about 6.2 times of its original length and has much better performance than a single big tubing.
> 
> What difference between 17*45 and 18*42 rubber tubing.
> To put it simple, 8-strand 18*42 is slighter than 8-strand 17*45. It's easy to pull to its most. So 18*42 is for the people with average arm strength to make the 8-strand heavy slingshot,while 17*45 is for those who have very strong arm muscle to make the powerful slingshot. Both 17*45 and 18*42 are very good to make the 4-strand rubber set.


For burning you could use a soldering iron. I don't know how well that'll work tho.


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats very helpful


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks u basically answered It all in 1







Realy appreciate it


----------

